# Jobs for EMT's under 21 in SoCal



## linziclip (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi! So I will be graduating from my EMT program at age 19..and I have heard about ambulances not hiring EMT drivers under 21 because of insurance issues.

I don't mind having a non-driving job, but from what I understand, most EMTs are called upon to drive if they work in an ambulance. Correct me if I'm wrong.

So is this true in L.A./Orange county? Would I be able to get an ambulance job at all in these areas? 

Also, which is the better county to work in?


----------



## Cameljockey (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey man, there are a lot of places who will hire you when your under 21. People are going to tell you that you won't get hired under 21 or that it's impossible in this economy which is bull because i got hired when i was 18 like 6 months ago at Medix ambulance service in mission viejo. I also got an interview with Americare ambulance but chose Medix since it was primarily 911 and closer to where i live. Those where the only two places i applied and i got interviewed with both of them.  Emergency, Care, Medix, Pacific, Shoreline, Americare all hire under 21 in orange county. I would say go to LA if your able to since you will get alot more experience there with there being alot of gunshots, stabbings, etc. Good luck bro!


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just turned 21. I've had 5 emt jobs since then. I started at 18. Just conduct yourself professionally, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Obstructions (Jan 19, 2013)

I will graduate my paramedic course at age 19. My plan is to request my partner to be a driver.


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2013)

If you are in the LA/OC area and would like employment try Bowers or Pacific, they are the same company. We are hiring like crazy on the bowers side. We will hire under 21 and all employees are driver/attendant. I love working here. Any questions PM me. 

My .02, avoid companies that require you be 21 to drive, but will hire under 21 year old attendants. In my experience, companies who hire drivers and attendants are less trust worthy. 

Also, as a rule of thumb the smaller companies (legitimate or sketchy) are the ones with the 21 year old restrictions simply because commercial insurance for drivers under 21 is hard to come by and expensive.


----------



## Cameljockey (Jan 21, 2013)

Take a job anywhere that'll take you whether you're a driver or EMT. I can't drive until im 21 but thats fine with me, I love being in the back where I actually get to use my skills that I learned in class. If your just finishing you class I would recommend not driving at all and get your experience first but thats just my opinion


----------



## linziclip (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! Glad to know that there is some hope 

Yeah, I thought L.A. county wold be more exciting to work in too..but are there any benefits of working in Orange county? I live right on the border between the two and don't know which one to get certified in. I am currently attending a program in L.A. county..does that mean I can only be certified in L.A. county?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 21, 2013)

linziclip said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Glad to know that there is some hope
> 
> Yeah, I thought L.A. county wold be more exciting to work in too..but are there any benefits of working in Orange county? I live right on the border between the two and don't know which one to get certified in. I am currently attending a program in L.A. county..does that mean I can only be certified in L.A. county?



If non-stop dialysis is exciting to you, then by all means get hired by any one of the 17272737272 shady companies in Socal. If not, make sure the companies you are applying to are licensed to operate in their respective counties, not just city certified. Once you narrow down your list, refer back to this forum to research those companies through threads that I'm sure will be available for you to read, there is alot of good info out there. Good luck!


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

jadibrahim said:


> Hey man, there are a lot of places who will hire you when your under 21. People are going to tell you that you won't get hired under 21 or that it's impossible in this economy which is bull because i got hired when i was 18 like 6 months ago at Medix ambulance service in mission viejo. I also got an interview with Americare ambulance but chose Medix since it was primarily 911 and closer to where i live. Those where the only two places i applied and i got interviewed with both of them.  Emergency, Care, Medix, Pacific, Shoreline, Americare all hire under 21 in orange county. I would say go to LA if your able to since you will get alot more experience there with there being alot of gunshots, stabbings, etc. Good luck bro!



Don't work somewhere just for the "exciting calls", not everywhere in LA is like that and even the "ghetto" cities don't run that much penetrating trauma. Both OC and LA are very limited EMS wise, especially for EMT's. You can learn a lot doing IFT and in fact, will get a lot more actual patient contact than most 911 companies. Care is an excellent company if you're stuck on being OC and LA, don't know much about Medix, they were very good back when I was an EMT, but lost a majority of their contracts, if you're willing to commute, AMR in the IE might be your best bet.


----------



## linziclip (Jan 21, 2013)

jgmedic said:


> Don't work somewhere just for the "exciting calls", not everywhere in LA is like that and even the "ghetto" cities don't run that much penetrating trauma. Both OC and LA are very limited EMS wise, especially for EMT's. You can learn a lot doing IFT and in fact, will get a lot more actual patient contact than most 911 companies. Care is an excellent company if you're stuck on being OC and LA, don't know much about Medix, they were very good back when I was an EMT, but lost a majority of their contracts, if you're willing to commute, AMR in the IE might be your best bet.



yah, I was hoping to get a full time job in the summer and then switch to part time during the school year. I would love to work for Care, they seem really professional and put-together. Don't know if I could get a job with them fresh out of emt class, but it's worth a try ^_^

as long as I won't have any driver's insurance issues because of my age..


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an interview with CARE tomorrow I'm nervous lol :unsure:


----------



## NPO (Jan 21, 2013)

Care is good. You won't get to do much, but you will learn ALS assist skills, which is also important. IFT will get you more BLS practice and making assessments than 911 but 911 has a wider array of calls.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 21, 2013)

linziclip said:


> yah, I was hoping to get a full time job in the summer and then switch to part time during the school year. I would love to work for Care, they seem really professional and put-together. Don't know if I could get a job with them fresh out of emt class, but it's worth a try ^_^
> 
> as long as I won't have any driver's insurance issues because of my age..



I worked there fresh out of EMT school, that was back before this glut of EMT's everywhere, but still.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 22, 2013)

We have lots of fresh EMTs working here. Just be mature with a good work ethic, and you'll be alright.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 22, 2013)

I heard Medlife is hiring. They train their EMTs very well :rofl:


----------

